# everything xbox



## Denny (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah the Wii does have better games at the moment, it's just the Move technology that's better. It has 1:1 movement which makes it incredibly accurate in comparison, plus body detection and a load of other clever stuff such as an accelerometer, magnometer (senses the Earth's gravity so it always knows which way up it's being held) and so on.

Plus it addresses one of the Wii's major flaws, and one Nintendo should really have considered. With the Wii, the controller is the camera and detects the sensor bar, so if you point it away from the sensor you lose the connection. With the Move, the camera is the PS Eye, and detects the controller regardless of where it's being pointed, aim it sideways and that funny-looking pink ball is still easily spotted by the camera. Hide the controller behind your back and suddenly the sensors all kick in to tell the PS3 where it is and how it's moving, so the connection is never lost. Unless of course you move all the way out of view of the camera, but the view is pretty wide.

You're definitely right about the games though, I'm just hoping Sony get some real support behind the Move because it's a fun gadget and it'd suck to see it die.











---------------------------
cheap ps3 controller

cheapest xbox controller

wii controller best price


----------

